# Argentine Tegu Cage Substrate



## KristaGodfrey (Nov 2, 2011)

My cage is 6 ft x 3 ft x 3 ft. I am putting in Cypress mulch substrate as well as that compacted Plantation Soil. The Cypress mulch is $30 a bag.I could only afford one bag right now. 

I have a large maple tree in the back yard and it is losing it leaves. I have a blower/vac and have mulched these leaves into a much smaller size. Would I be able to use this leaf mulch in the enclosure with the substrate? There are no pesticides.

Krista in Surrey, BC


----------



## numarix (Nov 2, 2011)

30$ for a bag? check this out http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202019619/h_d2/ProductDisplay?selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL&jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&navFlow=3&keyword=Cypress+mulch&Ntpc=1&langId=-1&Nu=P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search

Only 3.77 per NoFloat 2.0 cu. ft. Cypress Red Colored Mulch homedepot


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2011)

KristaGodfrey said:


> My cage is 6 ft x 3 ft x 3 ft. I am putting in Cypress mulch substrate as well as that compacted Plantation Soil. The Cypress mulch is $30 a bag.I could only afford one bag right now.
> 
> I have a large maple tree in the back yard and it is losing it leaves. I have a blower/vac and have mulched these leaves into a much smaller size. Would I be able to use this leaf mulch in the enclosure with the substrate? There are no pesticides.
> 
> Krista in Surrey, BC



Yes the maple leaves will be fine.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 2, 2011)

Omg! Cypress mulch! Really!? Home depot said they had nothing like that. Lies! Must get mulch


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

So you called them on the phone? If you did they would of told you not all the stores will sell it and i did add a link so please grow up. I did a search using my zip and a store less then 5miles from me sells it.


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2011)

numarix said:


> So you called them on the phone? If you did they would of told you not all the stores will sell it and i did add a link so please grow up. I did a search using my zip and a store less then 5miles from me sells it.



He was saying Home Depot lied. Calm down and don't be so defensive. It would also help if you read the original post, she is in British Colombia, not sure if a home Depot link will help her any.


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> Omg! Cypress mulch! Really!? Home depot said they had nothing like that. Lies! Must get mulch





james.w said:


> numarix said:
> 
> 
> > So you called them on the phone? If you did they would of told you not all the stores will sell it and i did add a link so please grow up. I did a search using my zip and a store less then 5miles from me sells it.
> ...



Wasn't being defensive. Sorry if i hurt your feelings.


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2011)

You didn't hurt my feelings one bit, but obviously yours were hurt since you told them to "grow up".


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Jees i didnt know it, Thank's for telling me Mr Moderator. This is how you guys act on here? Moderator jump all over members...


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not jumping all over anyone, I politely let you know that you read his post wrong and you said sorry for hurting my feelings. All you had to do was take responsibility for telling him to grow up when it didn't need to be said.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 3, 2011)

numarix said:


> Jees i didnt know it, Thank's for telling me Mr Moderator. This is how you guys act on here? Moderator jump all over members...



Dude, I'm not a moderator and you were rude and out of line. Man up, admit it or be quiet about it, and move on with your day. BTW...cypress mulch is pretty much non-existent on the west coast. Also, using a dyed mulch is probably a bad idea.


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

james.w said:


> I'm not jumping all over anyone, I politely let you know that you read his post wrong and you said sorry for hurting my feelings. All you had to do was take responsibility for telling him to grow up when it didn't need to be said.



I told one person to grow up because they way they posted a response seem to say i was ling. But since you spoke for that person til now i know they meant home depot. And politely or not i never seen moderator's just jump in a topic and start correcting a member's postings. I'm not a bad guy like you think so im done with this i tried to help that is all. 


slideaboot said:


> numarix said:
> 
> 
> > Jees i didnt know it, Thank's for telling me Mr Moderator. This is how you guys act on here? Moderator jump all over members...
> ...



Who said you were a moderator? he he im over it i tried to help take it or leave it.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just to clarify. I was saying home depot lies. And I live on the west coast it really is hard to get cypress mulch out here for some reason. Let's not get upset guys it was just some simple reading mistakes. Happens to everyone. No big deal


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 6, 2011)

So would the red coloring be bad for them or not?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 7, 2011)

So I went to home depot and even with a store sku# they typed into the system they said they don't have it. I'm guessing home depot has different districts that do and do not have certain products. So....no cypress mulch for me...sadface


----------



## james.w (Nov 7, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> So I went to home depot and even with a store sku# they typed into the system they said they don't have it. I'm guessing home depot has different districts that do and do not have certain products. So....no cypress mulch for me...sadface



You are going to have a hard time finding it on the West Coast. If there are any expos coming to So Cal, contact TortoiseSupply.com. They are from Las Vegas, but they have Cypress Mulch and they go to some of the So Cal shows.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 7, 2011)

Any gardening or plant store should have cypress mulch including home depot and lowes and it should run $3-4 a bag, if you buy from these places its meant for gardening and not reptiles so go through the bag and pick out bugs and/or little objects that sometimes comes in those bags. You can also go to almost any pet store and they carry smaller bags of the mulch thats already cured and treated for reptile use, it costs a bit more though.


----------



## james.w (Nov 7, 2011)

omgtaylorg said:


> Any gardening or plant store should have cypress mulch including home depot and lowes and it should run $3-4 a bag, if you buy from these places its meant for gardening and not reptiles so go through the bag and pick out bugs and/or little objects that sometimes comes in those bags. You can also go to almost any pet store and they carry smaller bags of the mulch thats already cured and treated for reptile use, it costs a bit more though.



The West Coast does not have it.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats really weird, id just go with the soil/bark mix then or something. Thats crazy that no gardening stores carry that on the west coast its everywhere I go down south


----------



## james.w (Nov 7, 2011)

I can get the large bags at a reptile shop, and from the guy at tortoisesupply.com but it is quite a bit more than $3-4 a bag. I use dirt in all of my lizard enclosures.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks. I'll have to look into that place in Las Vegas. Now I have more reason to go there soon. Hooray!!!


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 9, 2011)

I get why you were saying look for an expo. Tortoisesupply has no address. And the mulch is pricey. I guess I can just stick with reptibark. I can clean and reuse it. If I see good prices for cypress mulch at an expo I'll jump on it. Till then I don't really need it I guess


----------



## james.w (Nov 9, 2011)

What I was saying about tortoisesupply is if there is an expo coming near you soon, contact them and see if they will be there. If they will ask them to bring you some mulch. It is more expensive than the $3-4 dollars others can get it for, but probably cheaper than buying small bags of the other stuff to fullback your enclosure.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 9, 2011)

Right. That makes sense. I'll have to look into the expos. Unfortunately no good expos come to so cal. I think some better ones are in San Diego. But that is a far drive for me. Anyway, thanks for the advice


----------

